# Making sure this is right so I don't blow up my PC.



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 22, 2021)

Getting a RM850x on monday, my first modular PSU. This is what I'm planning to do:






Is this correct? That's all I want to know. Probably a very dumb question but then again better safe than sorry.

Also, I will be using this sleeved cable starter kit from Corsair: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07L68G8QZ/
and the SATA power cables will be the ones that come with the PSU.
Please tell me if it's compatible with the RM850x (2018, White).

Thank you.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,
Worst psu listing I've seen
Guess it doesn't mater top 2 are for cpu or just the top right if you only need one.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 22, 2021)

Are "6+2 PCI-E & 4+4 CPU" slots compatible with both PCIe power cables and CPU power cables?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Are "6+2 PCI-E & 4+4 CPU" slots compatible with both PCIe power cables and CPU power cables?



Yeah, on my SF600 it's the same. For Corsair the CPU 8-pin EPS and GPU 8-pin PCIes can plug into the same 8-pin sockets on the PSU.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah as far as I know 
This is how a psu maker tags ports evga 850P2 ezpz no guess work


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, on my SF600 it's the same. For Corsair the CPU 8-pin EPS and GPU 8-pin PCIes can plug into the same 8-pin sockets on the PSU.


Thanks, anything wrong about my layout?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Thanks, anything wrong about my layout?



Nothing that I can see, really. If the cable kit is regular (ATX) length, it shouldn't matter much where exactly you plug them in, should have extra length on the CPU and PCIe. Maybe if you have a giant full-tower there could be a bit less extra length to play with.

Cablemod has a good compatibility list on their website, I think all the midrange and high end full modular Corsairs share the same pinout, so the kit is probably fine if it's made by Corsair for Corsair. AX, HX, RM, RMx, SF...all listed as compatible.

Cablemod splits Corsair into two families (I think some of the older Seasonic AX and HX have a different kit). All the RM variants share the same compatibility I think except some regular RM (non-X) SKUs


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Nothing that I can see, really. If the cable kit is regular (ATX) length, it shouldn't matter much where exactly you plug them in, should have extra length on the CPU and PCIe. Maybe if you have a giant full-tower there could be a bit less extra length to play with.
> 
> Cablemod has a good compatibility list on their website, I think all the midrange and high end full modular Corsairs share the same pinout, so the kit is probably fine if it's made by Corsair for Corsair. AX, HX, RM, RMx, SF...all listed as compatible.


Yup, Corsair kit I got is apparently compatible with RMx, although there's a 2015, 2018 and 2019 version of the RMx. I have 2018, hope it's compatible with that too.

It's a mid tower case so cable length shouldn't be an issue. I bought a RM750x earlier this month actually, but the cables that come with the PSU, especially the 24 pin one, was too thick to even fit thru into the case. In my frustration I refunded it forgetting sleeved cable kits exist... so I found a RM850x in stock now and bought a separate sleeved cable kit which will hopefully fit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Yup, Corsair kit I got is apparently compatible with RMx, although there's a 2015, 2018 and 2019 version of the RMx. I have 2018, hope it's compatible with that too.
> 
> It's a mid tower case so cable length shouldn't be an issue. I bought a RM750x earlier this month actually, but the cables that come with the PSU, especially the 24 pin one, was too thick to even fit thru into the case. In my frustration I refunded it forgetting sleeved cable kits exist... so I found a RM850x in stock now and bought a separate sleeved cable kit which will hopefully fit.



To be sure: PSU CABLE COMPATIBILITY (corsair.com)



Looks like RMx should be compatible with everything except the 24-pin on Type 3 kits. It looks like the Amazon listing says your kit is Type 4 so you're good.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes  !


----------



## Bones (Jan 22, 2021)

Too bad it's not like my Hercules 1600 PSUs.
No confusion or doubts at all what goes where or what to use plus the cables themselves are of good quality; Not the cheap, flat ribbon-like cables you see with many nowadays.
You can use the GPU/PCI-E power cable anywhere the color matches period without worry - Just hook it up and go.

Yes, it comes with all the cables shown too.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 22, 2021)

Honestly prefer the ribbon cables especially on the 24 pin cable, but ty


----------



## ArdWar (Jan 22, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Thanks, anything wrong about my layout?


Wait a minute, isn't the 4+4 EPS12V terminal the one on the top row?

Do all of your cables wired straight, or are there cables with crossed wiring?

EDIT:
Apparently all of the [6+2 PCIe & 4+4 CPU] labelled terminals are the same. They definitely "rearrange" the pinout order on the cable instead of providing the correct arrangement from the PSU. If that's the case then you definitely need to check your cable if it rearranges the pinout correctly.

Check them with a multimeter if you really want to be sure.


----------



## Night (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah I would be careful about what cables to use, wanted to give a SATA power cable to a friend but at the 6-pin connector it was labeled as 'For AX760/860 only'.
Also both 8-pin connectors on the right side of the layout can be used for CPU, as shown in the picture from the overview. The left side is for PCI-e, Right is good for up to 2 8-pin connectors for the CPU in case your motherboard supports it, so there are 3 connectors that I can see that you can use as CPU power delivery.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Honestly prefer the ribbon cables especially on the 24 pin cable, but ty



imagine having bright ketchup red plugs & mustard yellow cables running all over your PC    nah, im good.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,
Cable mod would be best on corsair unit seeing I've seen and returned a rm850, worst cables I've seen
Corsair uses lots of pigtails those 8 pin ports are a waste seeing they always pigtail two of them at the other end so you're using only 6 wires lol

Unit it's self was nearly weightless seemed empty
I'll go super flower when I need another psu which won't be to much longer.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 23, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> imagine having bright ketchup red plugs & mustard yellow cables running all over your PC    nah, im good.


Implying anyone buys cheap PSUs with said ketchup and mustard cables instead of black/sleeved cables...



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cable mod would be best on corsair unit seeing I've seen and returned a rm850, worst cables I've seen
> Corsair uses lots of pigtails those 8 pin ports are a waste seeing they always pigtail two of them at the other end so you're using only 6 wires lol
> 
> ...


Too late, already have the Corsair kit, and I just want an upgrade to my crappy coil whine inducing CX 650 already. Good luck finding any other 850w in stock. The RM750x I returned was very heavy compared to my CX 650... not to mention the RM850x is an A-tier PSU on all tier lists.



Night said:


> Yeah I would be careful about what cables to use, wanted to give a SATA power cable to a friend but at the 6-pin connector it was labeled as 'For AX760/860 only'.
> Also both 8-pin connectors on the right side of the layout can be used for CPU, as shown in the picture from the overview. The left side is for PCI-e, Right is good for up to 2 8-pin connectors for the CPU in case your motherboard supports it, so there are 3 connectors that I can see that you can use as CPU power delivery.
> View attachment 185155


I'll use the SATA cables that come with the PSU, and my sleeved cable kit for the 24 pin, 2 PCIe cables and CPU cable. I only need one CPU power cable, and am more interested in having 3 GPU power slots available, so I'll go ahead with my layout.



ArdWar said:


> Wait a minute, isn't the 4+4 EPS12V terminal the one on the top row?
> 
> Do all of your cables wired straight, or are there cables with crossed wiring?
> 
> ...


To me it looks like the PCIe & EPS connectors are all the same except some are turned upside down. I'll go ahead with my layout and let you know if it blows up.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 23, 2021)

Notice the individual shape of pins. Others are D-shaped and others are Squared. You can't go wrong if you see this.

EDIT: typo


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jan 23, 2021)

Zach_01, you mean you "can't" go wrong if you see this.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Zach_01, you mean you "can't" go wrong if you see this.


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

What a huge disappointment. The sleeved cables were even larger than the stock RM850x cables. Had to take my drive bay out, but that didn't accomplish anything - looks uglier, cables still too large, GPU mount cannot be used anymore since drive bay is gone. Kept my CX 650, refunding the RM850x.

What do I do? Why is installing my CX 650 so easy and the cables are so malleable compared to the RMx? Is it because the RMx is higher quality?

I'm not going to buy Corsair again, so any other recommendations with more sane cables for a midtower case like mine that has a smaller PSU shroud and a drive bay in the way would be nice. 15 x 8.6 x 14 PSU dimensions would also be nice. The RMx is 15 x 8.6 x 16, which gives me even less space to work with.

I'm thinking about Seasonic 850W 80+ Platinum with Cablemod or something, or even the stock cables if they're better.

I just want to upgrade my PSU and I can't believe it's so hard to keep it cable managed. It's easier to work with my nonmodular PSU than this modular one.


----------



## purecain (Jan 25, 2021)

Go seasonic and cable mod.... That was my choice. The seasonic units are tiny in comparison to the old 1000w units.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

I would go cablemod if they were in stock at all


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Seasonic FOCUS or PRIME are excellent PSUs (Prime maybe a little better). Both of them exist on Gold/Platinum effeciency rate. You really dont need anything above Gold rated, unless you run the PC at max wattage 24/7.
If there is a significant difference between Gold/Platinum on your local market, then go for the Gold one.






						PSU Tier List rev. 14.8
					

PSU Tier List 4.0 rev. 14.8 (END OF LIFE) Last Update: 27-07-2021 Legend : Gray - EoL/obsolete and/or otherwise not recommended for purchase. Green - small form-factor (gold and blue colors are disregarded due to scarcity of SFX PSUs) Gold - best units in the tier (includes requirements for blue ...




					linustechtips.com


----------



## purecain (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm sure I got my last lot of cables through amazon.
* These have just come out from another manufacturer.





						Reaper Cable Sleeved PSU Extension Set - Power Supply Extensions - 1x 24 Pin/ 2x 8 Pin/ 2x 6 Pin/ 1x 4+4 Pin - With Combs - 30cm (Carbon & Billet Grey) : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Reaper Cable Sleeved PSU Extension Set - Power Supply Extensions - 1x 24 Pin/ 2x 8 Pin/ 2x 6 Pin/ 1x 4+4 Pin - With Combs - 30cm (Carbon & Billet Grey) : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Seasonic FOCUS or PRIME is excellent PSUs (Prime maybe a little better). Both of them exist on Gold/Platinum effeciency rate. You really dont need anything above Gold rated, unless you run the PC at max wattage 24/7.
> If there is a significant difference between Gold/Platinum on your local market, then go for the Gold one.
> 
> 
> ...


How are the cables on the Focus GX 850? I don't wanna refund yet another psu


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Pics and specs, bottom of following page









						FOCUS GX
					

The newly upgraded FOCUS PX and FX series are the successor to the FOCUS PLUS Series.




					seasonic.com


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Pics and specs, bottom of following page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 24 pin cable looks like it's not gonna fit


----------



## delshay (Jan 25, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Worst psu listing I've seen
> Guess it doesn't mater top 2 are for cpu or just the top right if you only need one.
> 
> View attachment 185130


 
I look at modular PSU slightly different here. Firstly, I look at where the MOSFETS are located on the main PCB by looking at on-line review breakdown.. Then I plug the GPU into the nearest socket (shortest path to the MOSFETS), then the next nearest for the CPU. Can't say for sure if this is going to make any different, I'm still checking.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

I found the Fractal design ION+ 860W 80+ Platinum, with so called "Ultraflex" cables that sound just like the solution to my problem. Anyone know anything about this PSU?

@Zach_01 @tabascosauz


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 25, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I found the Fractal design ION+ 860W 80+ Platinum, with so called "Ultraflex" cables that sound just like the solution to my problem. Anyone know anything about this PSU?
> 
> @Zach_01 @tabascosauz



IIRC the high end IONs are alright on electrical performance. The "Ultraflex" cables just sound like stock cables with extra steps though.

If it's perfect length you're looking for, you'd be hard-pressed to find anything out of ordering custom length cables (eg what I did for my SF600). But there's not a lot of reference to go off of, because most people who need custom lengths are building SFF, and most ATX/mATX users find an empty space in the case to stow the excess. The point of the off-the-shelf Cablemod stuff is to be easily able to fit most cases.

If it's softer cables you're looking for, custom cables is the only way to go. Seasonic stock cables are damn stiff. I have custom Modflex on my Corsair SF600 (a custom config I ordered back in 2016 or so), and a Modmesh (SE-series) on my Seasonic SGX650. Both are fantastic, pliable and easy to work with.

Your best bet is to get something that's widely supported from Corsair or Seasonic and either find a Cablemod kit you like, or place a custom order with a place like Pexon or Cablemod's configurator. Unfortunately, while the small vendors do some amazing work, they're hella expensive, work on a per-cable basis, and usually have a long wait time.

I think aside from their website Cablemod has a bunch of distributors around the world, take a look to see if there's one with stock that can ship to you. I think the reason they're all out of stock is they have no production at the moment due to factory upgrades.

Where to Buy – CableMod

I guess if you're just after softer cables and don't expect to ever get any custom cables in the future for this PSU, you can give the Fractal 860W a try.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

I just want a PSU that can handle an RTX 3080 TDP level card and not make me want to hit my head with a glass pane while installing it. If the cables are as flexible as my CX 650 I'll be happy.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 25, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I just want a PSU that can handle an RTX 3080 TDP level card and not make me want to hit my head with a glass pane while installing it. If the cables are as flexible as my CX 650 I'll be happy.



It's an 860W, it'll be more than plenty. Don't expect Seasonic PRIME-level electrical performance out of it, but it's not going to detonate your PC. As long as you think you'll be staying with the stock cables in the future, seems like a reasonably priced choice. The reviewers are pretty impressed with the Ultraflex cables so it's definitely going to be easier to route than Seasonic stock stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

Well, this PSU will be at close to 50% load at worst, not intending on maxing it out. Maybe about 60-65% when I get a high TDP GPU. I also spend 70% of my day idling on YouTube.

I know it's not as good as Prime but honestly that's fine, it's still an upgrade to my mid-range oriented CX 650 that I've been holding on ever since I had my HP Prebuilt. I would get Seasonic Prime but again, stock cables on it are apparently too rigid and I'd rather avoid cable kits after this experience.

This sounds like the only PSU that would satisfy my needs atm: an 850W PSU with 80+ Plat efficiency and easy to handle cables.

I just hope it won't blow up.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I found the Fractal design ION+ 860W 80+ Platinum, with so called "Ultraflex" cables that sound just like the solution to my problem. Anyone know anything about this PSU?
> 
> @Zach_01 @tabascosauz



Looks like a quality one and according to this its Tier-A like the Seasonics






						PSU Tier List rev. 14.8
					

PSU Tier List 4.0 rev. 14.8 (END OF LIFE) Last Update: 27-07-2021 Legend : Gray - EoL/obsolete and/or otherwise not recommended for purchase. Green - small form-factor (gold and blue colors are disregarded due to scarcity of SFX PSUs) Gold - best units in the tier (includes requirements for blue ...




					linustechtips.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 25, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Well, this PSU will be at close to 50% load at worst, not intending on maxing it out. Maybe about 60-65% when I get a high TDP GPU. I also spend 70% of my day idling on YouTube.
> 
> I know it's not as good as Prime but honestly that's fine, it's still an upgrade to my mid-range oriented CX 650 that I've been holding on ever since I had my HP Prebuilt. I would get Seasonic Prime but again, stock cables on it are apparently too rigid and I'd rather avoid cable kits after this experience.
> 
> ...



Avoiding all cable kits because Corsair can't make a decent one seems a bit...unfair. Corsair's sleeved cables look good and ensure compatibility but the physical quality isn't really there compared to the real deal you can get elsewhere. Anyhow, the Fractal I think is like High Power or CWT OEM so you probably won't get any aftermarket kits.

aris' review compared it to the Focus PX (Focus Plus Plat) and the Fractal is okay if you take into account its price tag. The PRIME is priced way out of both their leagues. But it's also really hard to pick out problems with the Focus PX's performance, and apparently the Fractal is really universally said to be quiet compared to even the PX (I had a SSR-550PX, absolutely whisper quiet), so that seems like a winning combination with the affordable price since the PX isn't cheap.

10 year warranty, I wouldn't fret.

My standard for dodgy-PSU-I-wouldn't-buy is the old EVGA NEX650G and NEX750G. A really low bar lmao. Aside from EVGA literally making their new products worse than their old products, nothing else recent comes to mind as being so bad I'd be concerned for my PC.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Avoiding all cable kits because Corsair can't make a decent one seems a bit...unfair. Corsair's sleeved cables look good and ensure compatibility but the physical quality isn't really there compared to the real deal you can get elsewhere. Anyhow, the Fractal I think is like High Power or CWT OEM so you probably won't get any aftermarket kits.
> 
> aris' review compared it to the Focus PX (Focus Plus Plat) and the Fractal is okay if you take into account its price tag. The PRIME is priced way out of both their leagues. But it's also really hard to pick out problems with the Focus PX's performance, and apparently the Fractal is really universally said to be quiet compared to even the PX (I had a SSR-550PX, absolutely whisper quiet), so that seems like a winning combination with the affordable price since the PX isn't cheap.
> 
> ...


Alright I'll give this PSU a try. Hopefully I can finally stop using this CX 650.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

You could definitely go for it. IMO it'll be better than any Gold rated unit on the market.
Check this review summary out:








						Fractal Design ION+ Platinum 660 and 860W PSU review
					

We’re putting the new Fractal Design ION+ Platinum power supply on our test bench today. It’s a fresh series in the offer of this Swedish company, as it was introduced at the end o... Final Words & Conclusion




					www.guru3d.com
				




10 year warranty, that's something.
All Japanese caps, nice.
Are you also getting this PSU for the 140EUR that the review states?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> You could definitely go for it. IMO it'll be better than any Gold rated unit on the market.
> Check this review summary out:
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, about 144 EUR.

My CX 650 has 48 mv ripple on the 12v rail apparently.

This PSU has 12mv.

No wonder I have coil whine...


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

As long as the cables are what you want, I really don't think there's any issue here.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> As long as the cables are what you want, I really don't think there's any issue here.


They're exactly what I want. Thin, black, ribbon flexible cables and a 24 pin ATX cable without that bulge that the Seasonic and RM750x PSUs have.

This is the third PSU I'm testing out, refunded two so far. Third time's the charm huh?


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

We'll see.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have ordered a ION+ 860P. Hope this won't be my third PSU refund of the month.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 29, 2021)

Do post your impressions once it arrives!


----------



## delshay (Jan 30, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Indeed, about 144 EUR.
> 
> My CX 650 has 48 mv ripple on the 12v rail apparently.
> 
> ...



I did an simulated in-cable capacitor mod some months back on a Seasonic PSU. The result was shocking to me as a single capacitor reduce the ripple & noise by a significant amount (checked with a scope meter). A few users came back & said it does nothing for overclocking & makes no difference. This maybe true, as I could not detect any improvement in overclocking, but the way I see it, If you have less ripple from the PSU, that means your component's should last that little bit longer


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

Indeed, it's about the life of the components.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't feel comfortable running this 3070 on a CX 650, even if the PSU is not that bad, I'd much rather have a top tier PSU instead for peace of mind. Again I hope the ION+ cables are good and that I can finally get this PSU dilemma over with, doubt I'd ever have to upgrade PSU again.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 5, 2021)

Back, the PSU arrived today and I just got done installing it. The cables were as advertised - extremely flexible. Finally a PSU that I managed to install in this case.

The voltages seem okay:







Haven't gotten around to testing the gaming performance of it, but at idle it's inaudible save for a fery faint sound, kinda like soda sizzling but much quieter? Should I be worried about that? My PC hasn't blown up yet so.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 5, 2021)

That's actually extremely good voltage regulation.
Haven't heard such a sound myself, but I don't think so.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 5, 2021)

It gets a bit louder under load, making ocassional clicking sounds, and there's a weird smell coming from the PSU. This exact smell was also present in my brand new RM850x. But nothing has caught fire and it hasn't shut down yet, no coil whine from my GPU now compared to my CX 650. Why are my problems neverending...


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2021)

Alexa said:


> at idle it's inaudible save for a fery faint sound, kinda like soda sizzling but much quieter? Should I be worried about that?


That is just the paranoia ( excitement ) when you buy new hardware, hearing things that doesn't exist  i meant it in a good way


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 5, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is just the paranoia ( excitement ) when you buy new hardware, hearing things that doesn't exist  i meant it in a good way


They do exist, hear for yourself:


			https://i.officialalexm.com/ShareX/20210205_171846.mp4
		


This is when the PC is idle. Gets a bit louder under load.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 5, 2021)

Alexa said:


> They do exist, hear for yourself:
> 
> 
> https://i.officialalexm.com/ShareX/20210205_171846.mp4
> ...



It's just coil whine. Just put on some headphones or turn on your speakers. Doesn't come across very audibly on video either, might be louder in person.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's just coil whine. Just put on some headphones or turn on your speakers. Doesn't come across very audibly on video either, might be louder in person.


So I shouldn't worry about it? It clicks once in a while when under load, but not on idle. Not dangerous?
I can't hear it when using my PC as I use headphones, and if I take them off I have to focus on it in order to hear it.

As for the smell:







Shouldn't worry about this either huh? It would explain why the RM850x smelled exactly the same.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 5, 2021)

Alexa said:


> So I shouldn't worry about it? Not dangerous?
> 
> As for the smell:
> 
> ...



Why would [very] mild coil whine be dangerous? A lot of things have some sort of "new product smell" to them - as long as it doesn't smell like something's burning you're fine.

Don't overthink things, or you'll be RMAing everything you have


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Why would [very] mild coil whine be dangerous? A lot of things have some sort of "new product smell" to them - as long as it doesn't smell like something's burning you're fine.
> 
> Don't overthink things, or you'll be RMAing everything you have


Well it kinda smells like burnt plastic and jonnyguru said it's common for new PSUs, and it should go away in 1-2 days. Nothing's arcing or caught fire yet so I guess I'll roll with it

Okay, this is how it sounds like while playing MC with shaders (about 240W on the 3070 and 75W on CPU): https://streamable.com/y3lqzk

Is this coil whine?


----------

